# Eingeschränkte Konnektivität unter Windows XP



## sph3re (19. Februar 2011)

*Eingeschränkte Konnektivität unter Windows XP*

Hi Leute,
ich habe ein merkwürdiges Problem mit meinem Windows XP.
Wenn ich mich mit dem WLAN verbinde bekomme ich immer eine eingeschränkte/keine Konnektivität. IP Adresse wurde nicht korrekt vom Router vergeben oder erhalten.
Wenn ich allerdings an dem gleichen NB mit Ubuntu die Verbindung aufbaue hat er keine Probleme und ich bekomme alles korrekt zugeordnet.
Hat einer eine Idee warum das so ist?


----------



## Hatuja (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität unter Windows XP*

Lösche doch erstmal im Verbindungsmanager die WLAN Verbindung komplett und stelle sie dann neu wieder her. Vielleicht hilft das ja schon.
Ich habe das bei XP auch manchmal, dass er mir fürs WALN eingeschränkte Konnektivität anzeigt. Sowohl das Netzwerk als auch Internet geht dann aber trotzdem.


----------



## sph3re (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität unter Windows XP*

Hab es noch einmal neu eingerichtet. Hat aber nichts gebracht, ist immer noch eingeschränkte Konnektivität. 
Ich weiß nicht ob es was bringt aber die SSID des Netzes wird nicht mitgesendet.


----------



## Hatuja (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität unter Windows XP*

Der Router sendet die SSID generell nicht mit? Dann ist es egal, ja sogar so gewollt. Windows kommt damit (eigentlich) auch klar.
Wenn er sie aber senden sollte, sie am NB aber nicht ankommt, stimmt irgendwas nicht.
Vielleicht mal die Treiber für die WLAN- Karte neu installieren (oder Neuere)?


----------



## sph3re (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität unter Windows XP*

Hab den WLAN Treiber nochmal neu installiert, hat aber leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## Own3r (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität unter Windows XP*

Du solltest das Gerät mal im Gerätemanager komplett deinstallieren und dann neu anstecken. Vllt. mal ohne Treiber probieren, denn der Windowstreiber funktioniert manchmal besser.


----------



## Maltomat (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität unter Windows XP*

hast du in der Netzwereinstellung die IP-Adresse auf *automatisch beziehen *gesetzt?
Und fungiert dein Router als DHCP-Server?


----------



## sph3re (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingeschränkte Konnektivität unter Windows XP*

Hab alles probiert und nachdem ich ca. 10 mal alles neu eingetragen hab, hat es auf einmal funktioniert.

Danke für eure Vorschläge


----------

